# Fish Ohio smallmouth



## SHADYCAT (May 27, 2008)

Didn't get to do any hunting this year, so I decided to squeeze some crazy cold weather fishing in for a couple of hours for two days. I decided to go to Hoover since it was relatively closer then all of the other surrounding waters. Weather was terrible, but I wanted to see if I could get a saugeye to hit, instead the first day the only fish that hit was a white bass fairly nice size female, when I ended up filleting her to my surprise she was full of eggs. I really wouldn't have kept her If I had known that. 

The second day I went it was on the 5th of December and the wind was blowing pretty good, the water was nice and clear I fished Hoover down by the boat docks, it was about noon and the first fish hit was a 15 inch largemouth not too bad, and about 10 minutes later I got a nice hit that sat the hook on real good, my first thought was a wall hanger saugeye to my surprise again a nice Fish Ohio smallie, I usually don't fish for anything but catfish mostly but this was a nice smallmouth. I will post a couple pics later. The smallmouth weighed 3.8lbs and was 22 1/4 inches.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

SHADYCAT said:


> The smallmouth weighed 3.8lbs and was 22 1/4 inches.


Another post for the record books!

(a 22 1/4 Smallie should be at least 5lbs...just saying)

Congrats on the COLD weather fish!...This December has been nothing short of BRUTAL!


----------



## capt-hook (Apr 27, 2004)

*c`mon dont start that stuff again,**

Capt Hook*


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

capt-hook said:


> *c`mon dont start that stuff again,**
> 
> Capt Hook*


*

I was saying it should be OVER what he thought it weighed...not under. I.E. congratulations you caught a monster which probably weighed more then you think *


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Kudo on the catch and just so you know,any fish caught now will be making eggs unless it's male of course.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice fish! Were you casting along the docks or pitching your bait in between the boat slips?....


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

congrats on the catch I live on Hoover and have never caught smallmouth in the reservoir... what did you get her on?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I don't fish Hoover much, but you do run across them. Occasionally someone posts a nice one from there.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

My personal best Smallie came from hoover while I was fishing for panfish. It was 4 inches shorter but weighed 3.5lbs. But I don't trust scales. My buddy caught a 30 inch walleye in canada, promply weighed it on his scale and it said 4.5 lbs. I don't think so.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice fish Congratulations.


----------



## SHADYCAT (May 27, 2008)

Caught the smallie on 2 1/2 inch chartruese twister with metallic flake, I was throwing it on a plain 1/8th oz. jig head. I actually had the line doubled up with the chartruese and a pink and white twister. I was trying for saugeyes, the weather had a nice overcast with the low temps.


----------



## SHADYCAT (May 27, 2008)

Thanks, will post pics later.


----------



## SHADYCAT (May 27, 2008)

On the other side of the duck pond, to the right of all of the docks. Close to the orange floats


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

I was over at Hoover today and they finally took the boat docks out of the water... i guess winter is finally here


----------



## SHADYCAT (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the lesson on the eggs, I felt bad about keeping the bass after I found out she had eggs. Are the eggs for the spring spawn or will they lose them before then?


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

shadycat,don't beat yourself up over keeping it with eggs.There is an abundance of white bass in Hoover.Your actions never harmed the population in the slightest.Also the eggs were forming for next spring's spawn.But again don't sweat over it.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice football and like Puterdude said don't worry about the egg situation. Love to hear of nice local catches!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Where's the picture?


----------



## SHADYCAT (May 27, 2008)

Ill try to put the pics up tomorrow, I only got them in my cell phone, I need to pic up the right connector for my pc to upload them.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

You can text it to your email. Thats how I get my pics


----------



## SHADYCAT (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the text tip, I will give that a try.


----------

